# General > Literature >  The New Kindle

## Shabbychic

Does anyone have, or planning to get the new Kindle from Amazon? It looks pretty good for the money. They have sold out at the moment, but are taking orders for possible delivery later this month. I think it will be big next Christmas, so if anyone wants one, now would be a good time to order.

There is a guy called M. Carr "Softdog", who has done a really good customer video review. Worth a watch.

I downloaded a few free classic books from Amazon yesterday onto my computer. They have thousands to choose from, and even if you don't have a Kindle, they can be read easily on your pc.  :Smile: 

For anyone who already has a collection of e-books, and/or any e-book reader, Calibre is a handy tool to have, and it's free.

Calibre is a program to manage your e-books. It acts as an e-library and also allows for format conversion, news feeds to e-book conversion, as well as e-book reader sync features and an integrated e-book viewer. Calibre's features include: library management; format conversion (all major ebook formats); syncing to e-book reader devices; getting news from the Web and converting it into an e-book form.

----------


## roses123

My husband ordered one 3 weeks ago and it was delivered yesterday.  He is delighted with it and already has loads of books on it.  He got his from amazon.

----------


## ducati

> Does anyone have, or planning to get the new Kindle from Amazon? It looks pretty good for the money. They have sold out at the moment, but are taking orders for possible delivery later this month. I think it will be big next Christmas, so if anyone wants one, now would be a good time to order.
> 
> There is a guy called M. Carr "Softdog", who has done a really good customer video review. Worth a watch.
> 
> I downloaded a few free classic books from Amazon yesterday onto my computer. They have thousands to choose from, and even if you don't have a Kindle, they can be read easily on your pc. 
> 
> For anyone who already has a collection of e-books, and/or any e-book reader, Calibre is a handy tool to have, and it's free.
> 
> Calibre is a program to manage your e-books. It acts as an e-library and also allows for format conversion, news feeds to e-book conversion, as well as e-book reader sync features and an integrated e-book viewer. Calibre's features include: library management; format conversion (all major ebook formats); syncing to e-book reader devices; getting news from the Web and converting it into an e-book form.


Blimey, all that sounds complicated, I think I'll stay with paperbacks  ::

----------


## TudorRose

> Does anyone have, or planning to get the new Kindle from Amazon?


I've had the new Kindle a week, downloaded fourteen books so far, read two and three quarters through my third. 

I have to say, I'm delighted with it. As a 'book' lover, I wasn't sure how I would feel, reading an electronic book but you actually forget its not a 'book'. It is so easy to read and downloading books takes seconds.

A pressie from hubby for my birthday, it would make a lovely Christmas present for a book lover, and is currently 'in stock'.





> I downloaded a few free classic books from Amazon yesterday onto my computer. They have thousands to choose from, and even if you don't have a Kindle, they can be read easily on your pc.


I did this after I ordered my Kindle,I was expecting to wait two to three weeks to receive it but I was lucky with new stock in, so only had to wait four days for it to come. It now sits snuggly in its burgundy leather cover. It makes me smile even thinking of it! A very addictive hobby is the new Kindle.  :Smile:

----------


## Shabbychic

I have had mine for over a week now, and I also love it. I still haven't actually bought any books yet, as there is so many free books, and I have a bit of a passion for the classics.

I have also downloaded quite a few books from Gutenberg.org. The books there are formatted for the Kindle, and only take a few seconds to download.  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra_B

I'm considering one. I have to admit I'd still buy real books from my favourite authors though.

----------


## Ancient Mariner

My new Kindle is on order.

If you like Sci-Fi or Fantasy there are over 100 free books from the Baen Books website.

I have been downloading them from this site onto Microsoft Reader. Typical download takes seconds and you can adjust print size to suit.

Taking the laptop up to bed at night is a bit of a nuisance as it is a full size one, so 'Santa' is coming early with the Kindle. Really looking forward to it arriving.

----------


## laguna2

[QUOTE=Ancient Mariner;769533]My new Kindle is on order.

If you like Sci-Fi or Fantasy there are over 100 free books from the Baen Books website.

I have been downloading them from this site onto Microsoft Reader. Typical download takes seconds and you can adjust print size to suit.

Taking the laptop up to bed at night is a bit of a nuisance as it is a full size one, so 'Santa' is coming early with the Kindle. Really looking forward to it arriving.[/QUOTE

Do you have a special request line to Santa?  I thought he only came on
25 December.

----------


## laguna2

> My new Kindle is on order.
> 
> If you like Sci-Fi or Fantasy there are over 100 free books from the Baen Books website.
> 
> I have been downloading them from this site onto Microsoft Reader. Typical download takes seconds and you can adjust print size to suit.
> 
> Taking the laptop up to bed at night is a bit of a nuisance as it is a full size one, so 'Santa' is coming early with the Kindle. Really looking forward to it arriving.


Do you have a special request line to Santa?  In my world he only comes once a year on 25 December! :Smile:

----------


## John Little

My Kindle is on my wishlist.  I think it will arrive on 25 December.  Looking forward to it.....

----------


## Ancient Mariner

New Kindle arrived down chimney yesterday.

Downloaded a dozen books onto it. Some from Amazon and some from Baen books.

The free Baen books had to be downloaded in Kindle format to my PC and transferred using USB cable to Kindle.

I am very pleased with it, especially when reading in bed.

Easy to use without reading the instructions (when all else fails, read the instructions).

Just waiting for the cover to come now, Santa must have forgotten to bring it yesterday.

It also came half charged so could 'play' with it right away. :Smile:

----------


## TudorRose

Hi Ancient Mariner,

Glad your Kindle has arrived, its really good isn't it. Your 'hotline' to Santa must be good!

I prefer reading my Kindle in my cover, it feels too light without it. Hope yours arrives soon.

Happy Kindling!  :Grin:

----------


## ciderally

yes..I am well pleased with mine,easy easy easy to set up and get going, I got the cover with the light so no more complaints about putting the light on ....

----------


## brandy

hubby bought it for me at christmas! i love it! have put it to a lot of use! *G* when i can that it with the boys running mad! 
how to make it perfect? make it waterproof so that you can have a long soak in the bath with it! 
its really easy to use! im so sad though! a couple times i have found my self trying to turn the page!

----------


## John Little

It's a good piece of kit and a lot of thought has gone into it.  I was very impressed yesterday. I was in the carpark in town and herself went off somewhere while I sat in the car.  The Kindle had a satellite signal in seconds and I downloaded a newspaper to read while I waited.  I tried getting the voice function to read it to me but I read a lot faster than it talks so I don't think I will use that much.

I'm not using it much yet for books because I have a big backlog of actual books that I am working through.

----------


## The macs

Love my Kindle, got it for Christmas, and have been very impressed.  Easy to operate and loads of book choice to download.  Battery holds its charge for ages too, great piece of kit and would highly recommend.

----------


## Ricanna

Is it correct that it is not backlit--ie you need a light on to read at night?

----------


## John Little

That is correct.

----------


## Shabbychic

I bought one these Portable Flexible LED Lights, for £4.95 including P&P. It works great, and is also useful for reading normal books at night too.

----------


## Ricco

I wanted a Kindle.... but the wife bought herself one instead.  She also bought the purple cover I had my eye on.  I am having to save up to get mine.

----------


## nicnak

I got mine a few weeks ago before i went on a trip to the States along with a lovely bright red cover , and have to say it is fantastic, the ability to check my email and FB almost anywhere and not having to carry a suitcase half full of books is priceless, even my hubby and son are wanting one each now!

----------


## Ricanna

> That is correct.


Odd but perhaps that is better for one's eyes

----------


## John Little

Yes indeed - it is meant to be like a book and not strain eyes as a computer screen does.

----------

